# Bug Report L186: Improper handling of down OTA channels may have broke my unit



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

The new L186 release may have caused my unit to become un-operable. My PVR921 has a major problem with a station that is currently down in my area in trying to add it. When I manually try to add a station that may be down it hangs up my unit to the point I have to do a manual reboot to bring it back. Last night when that happenned something bizarre happenned to my unit and now I can't bring it back to life.

When the unit tries to power-up after a reboot I get the silver logo then I get the unit is rebooting message then the message appears distorted (double image) in a violet hue then flickers and goes away. The unit then turns off and that's it. I took a digital picture of the distortion before it turns itself off.

I called Dish and the Advanced Service Tech. took the information and said a different AST would call me back within 24-48 hours. So right now I am dead in the water with no high-def PVR receiver.

How frustrating !!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Can you post the picture, please?


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

I have partially the same issue. I had to reboot last night trying to add OTA channels. The unit locked up on me twice.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

How do you insert a picture? I have a .jpg file which I would like to attach.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Click on the POST REPLY blue button in the lower left corner of the last message, enter your post, scroll down and click on the MANAGE ATTACHMENTS link, click the BROWSE button to select the file from your computer, click the UPLOAD button to send the picture up, click the CLOSE WINDOW button, then click the SUBMIT REPLY button to post your message with the file attached.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Mark, I uploaded the file for your review. Thanks for the info on how to do it. I haven't uploaded anything before. The picture shows the last thing I got before the unit turns itself off. If I turn it back on then nothing is displayed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

fjerina - are you connected to your television via component cable or via DVI? Your answer is very important because I believe that I know exactly what your picture is showing. I've seen something very similar in the past.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Mark, I am using component cables.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I thought. What you're seeing in that picture is a 480i signal being sent out throught he component video ports. Only the red and blue outputs are active, the green is off. I've seen it several times over the versions. 

Try this: If you have any OTA channels in your OTA list currently, delete them before going to bed tonight. Unplug your 921 and leave it unplugged overnight. In the morning, plug it back in and see if it will boot back up. If not, I'm afraid you may have to get it replaced.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I get that picture too, but only briefly. It happens if you hold down the sd/hd button for three seconds, so that it outputs 480i on component for a few seconds. 

When you see that, do you see the blue light on?


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Mark, I cannot delete my OTA channels cause I can't get that far through the boot-up sequence. It dies during the "receiver booting-up message" being displayed.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Good News !!! I pushed the output button on the front of the unit and I got a picture. I then went to the menu and had to change it from 480p to 1080i that my TV requires. I guess for some reason my unit switched itself to the 480i mode which caused me not to get any useable display. Thanks jsanders and Mark for helping me.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

fjerina said:


> Mark, I cannot delete my OTA channels cause I can't get that far through the boot-up sequence. It dies during the "receiver booting-up message" being displayed.


You might want to try a more drastic measure to do it. It used to be that you could use the DVR functions without the 921 connected to the satellite. I don't know if it is still possible to do it, but you might want to give it a try. Disconnect both satellite inputs, and boot it that way. I recall people having to interrupt it by hitting a button on the remote or the front panel, I don't remember what it was though. Do you recall what to do Mark? Hit 'sys-info', or the 'DVR' button or something?

Anyway, if you can boot it w/o satellite inputs and put it into DVR mode, you might be able to delete your OTA channels then.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

That is good, glad it worked, doesn't sound like you need to do a no satellite boot then!


----------

